# Another Gem !



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is an E-book converter - that will convert PDF files into mobi - then you just put the mobi file into documents of the Kindle.
This works great with books from the world Library - which are all in PDF.
See my post on the world library - I think - the best deal on books !
http://www.deadmessengers.net/forum/index.php?topic=676.0


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

As usual. for Windows machines only.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

You are a plethora of information Irabren!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I am a "plethora" - tell Betsy - I need an upgrade from Dr. Seuss !
One thing about conversion - sometimes the converter just makes an HTML file - then you have to use it again to get the mobi file. I sometimes use the converter - PLUS mobicreator - in a 2 step process - to get to the mobi file OR use mobi creator twice - if it first creates an HTML file. Only mobi will go on the Kindle (also azw; prc )
OR - you can use Mobipocket Reader ( see thread below ) http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/Default.asp?Language=EN
Of course - you could e-mail the file to your kindle at amazon ( [email protected] )
if you don't want to do the conversion yourself.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

irabren said:


> Yes I am a "plethora" - tell Betsy - I need an upgrade from Dr. Seuss !


Just post more! You're 14 away from Lewis Carroll.


----------



## Robster (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned... I'm new. 

I use the free mobipocket reader to convert pretty much everything I've found.
You just import the file and it will perform the conversion to mobi for: 
office docs
pdf
html
text
chm
epub

It's also a nice place to keep track of them all on you pc. 
Unfortunately it too is only for windows, but you can download it here:
http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/Default.asp?Language=EN


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your first post Robster and welcome to Kindleboards! Please go to Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself. Where do you live, what type of books do you like? Look forward to reading more of your posts. Visit The Book Corner to read about bookclubs beginning in Jan, great book reccommendations, bargain books and more. Some great Kindle tips here.

Linda


----------



## Robster (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you, I certainly will.


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

In case any of you would like to help or keep up to date with updates I have moved this project to sourceforge. Of course you can always stop by my forum and leave any information you would like to see in the next build.

http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/autokindle

hmm I may be able to do a mac build of this If i can recompile the processors. To bad I don't have a mac to test it on. VMWare here I come.


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Robster said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned... I'm new.
> 
> I use the free mobipocket reader to convert pretty much everything I've found.
> You just import the file and it will perform the conversion to mobi for:
> ...


In a mac world Stanza seems like the right direction

http://www.lexcycle.com/stanza Since it seems to be orig a mac platform app.


----------

